# gay slave hypnosis



## Whitelion (Oct 5, 2017)

I think title says it all, anyone interested in being hypnotized on rp to be my plaything ? :3


----------



## AspenTheFemboyFox (Oct 7, 2017)

I would like that a lot... Kik me later tonight at maybe_dakota


----------



## Whispy (Oct 23, 2017)

I'd be into this, do you have a Skype?


----------



## bulltaur (Nov 9, 2017)

if the offer is still up id be interrested Kik: bulltaur


----------

